# Forming a Fiber Arts Co-op/Collective



## Alex the Weaver (Nov 19, 2012)

It has been a long time dream of mine to start some sort of fiber arts co-op. I've taken steps toward this a number of times and places in the last few years, mainly in Chicago and Tucson. I'm in the West suburbs of Chicago right now, but I would be willing to Travel to try to start or join a similar project.

My basic idea right now is that I can teach people how to card weave (also called tablet weaving) and we can see how we get along what sort of market prospects we have. If things go smoothly, we can start to wrry about getting more advanced equipment, like table looms for pouches, scarves, etc. then floor looms for rugs, blankets, etc. and vertical production like producing fiber by growing flax and/or herding sheep for wool to spin our own yarn.

I'd kind of like to stay in the midwest, but would be willing to Travel, especially to hook up with some sort of project that's already going, even if it's only loosely related like an Infoshop where I can teach the workshops at.


----------

